# Dr Price American Perfumes



## Aksword (Mar 27, 2019)

Just got this bottle and having a hard time finding anything on this any help would be appreciated. Says Steele & Price on the bottom


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Mar 28, 2019)

-
Steele & Price not only produced perfumes but also a range of food products.
I'm not sure how long they were in business but they were certainly putting out trade cards in the 1880's some examples of which are shown below.

-



-



-

​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 29, 2019)

*
Here is a Price perfume that I have had for a long time.  Maybe this is the same Dr. Price.  I don't collect many perfumes, but I couldn't ignore the colorful graphics.

*


----------

